# Amazon Echo Integration



## Winsafe (Oct 3, 2007)

Just linked an Echo DOT to a TiVo and had wanted to not have the Echo Dot mics 'listen' all the time. Unfortunately, ECHO DOT's remote control is done via voice and bluetooth with a proprietary ECHO DOT remote. Discovered a work around is to put the ECHO DOT mics on mute manually via its push button and then use the ECHO DOT remote 'press to talk' function to give the much needed privacy control. In other words even when on manual mic mute the ECHO DOT will respond to near field bluetooth voice via its own remote. Better privacy in general than none. Would be nice if TiVo and Amazon worked together to allow a Tivo Remote to mute and unmute the mics on an a linked Echo DOT without having t buy and to have handy yet another remote.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Old thread, sorry to bump, but I came across it and just wanted to mention that the Amazon Dash Wand has "push to talk" functionality and works perfectly for this task. They can be found on eBay for $5 these days.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Winsafe said:


> Just linked an Echo DOT to a TiVo and had wanted to not have the Echo Dot mics 'listen' all the time. Unfortunately, ECHO DOT's remote control is done via voice and bluetooth with a proprietary ECHO DOT remote. Discovered a work around is to put the ECHO DOT mics on mute manually via its push button and then use the ECHO DOT remote 'press to talk' function to give the much needed privacy control. In other words even when on manual mic mute the ECHO DOT will respond to near field bluetooth voice via its own remote. Better privacy in general than none. Would be nice if TiVo and Amazon worked together to allow a Tivo Remote to mute and unmute the mics on an a linked Echo DOT without having t buy and to have handy yet another remote.


Wow, you must be working on some super secret stuff.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

jrtroo said:


> Wow, you must be working on some super secret stuff.


This seems like an unnecessarily antagonistic reply, especially since it's a very old thread.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Didn't see the age, and the smiley apparently got missed when I was posting.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Fofer said:


> Old thread, sorry to bump, but I came across it and just wanted to mention that the Amazon Dash Wand has "push to talk" functionality and works perfectly for this task. They can be found on eBay for $5 these days.


And now it is dead. I had not used mine since I added a dot to my office.



> **
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

